# A little help on this one.



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello. Could anyone please help me figure out some of the rental ads terms? 

This is what I got so far (not much I know )

Schön: nice
ruhige lage: quite location
Zimmer: Rooms
Wohnung: Apartment
Teilmöbliert: Partly furnished. ?? 
Wohnküche: Residential kitchen. ??
Wohnzimmer: Livingroom
Vermieten: Rent
Schlafzimmer: Bedroom
voll möbliert: Fully furnished.
Einbauküche: ??

Don´t understand the ones with ??

Any other important terms you think that I´m missing, please add it in.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here you are Alex..

Teilmöbliert: Partly furnished. correct
Wohnküche: eat in kitchen or a breakfast bar but part of the living room
Einbauküche: Fitted kitchen...be aware that in Germany they normally take the kitchen with them when they move...even fitted ones! or probably ask for the cost of it if they leave it here


----------



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks James. Do you think the same meaning of terms applies to rental ads in Austria?

Alex


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

James3214 said:


> Here you are Alex..
> 
> Teilmöbliert: Partly furnished. correct
> Wohnküche: eat in kitchen or a breakfast bar but part of the living room
> Einbauküche: Fitted kitchen...be aware that in Germany they normally take the kitchen with them when they move...even fitted ones! or probably ask for the cost of it if they leave it here


A Wohnküche actually just means that there is space for a table or at least some sort of seating.

An open-plan kitchen is often referred to as 'amerikanische Küche' (American kitchen) or 'offene Küche' (open kitchen).

It´s a very good idea to look at apartments that come with a fitted kitchen. Such a hassle to put them in yourself!

Terms should be pretty much the same in Austria but there can be some local differences and abbreviations.

Careful if you see 'Ablöse'! It means that the last tennant has installed something in the apartment (parquet flooring, a kitchen, built-in wardrobes, etc.) and wants a certain amount of money for that.

I noticed that in Austria, commission for letting agents is often called 'Honorar' while in Germany it´s 'Provision'.


----------

